# Oh Georgie!!



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/georgie.htm

Enjoy!

If he gets stuck then use your mouse to free him.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Hee hee! You can use your mouse to pick him up and drop him too


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha I actually like this game!


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Very fun, although now it is just another thing I can do to avoid planning how to teach my classes for the upcoming school year.....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

[smilie=l: I never thought I could have so much fun with the president! [smilie=l:


----------



## vollman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Very funny site; I give it a "10" :thumbsup:


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

That would be a great screensaver if he didn't get stuck.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I really enjoy watching this... REALLY Enjoy it!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hehe! It's fun, but I would have even more fun with it if it were Hillary....


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

JanS said:


> Hehe! It's fun, but I would have even more fun with it if it were Hillary....


I agree!

Still a nice time killer. Always fun to toss people around.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, if he gets stuck you can squish him through the bubbles.
Man, that was funny.. thanks.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

JanS said:


> Hehe! It's fun, but I would have even more fun with it if it were Hillary....


Agreed! Or Algore.

Or Howard "The Scream" Dean..

Or.. gosh there are so many nut jobs in the Democratic Party.. I don't know where to begin..


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, I just spent way too much time staring at that...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Can we find one where we have to feed the plant ferts or fish food before the algae covers the plants?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

banderbe said:


> Agreed! Or Algore.
> 
> Or Howard "The Scream" Dean..
> 
> Or.. gosh there are so many nut jobs in the Democratic Party.. I don't know where to begin..


Man you nailed that one, There are a few on the other side of the fence too.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That was so much fun. Making him do flips, the splits, and squeezing him between the bubbles. I had waaaaay too much fun with that. Thank you!


----------

